# [Lesertest] Acer Travelmate 7520G



## Adrenalize (17. August 2008)

Hier und jetzt möchte ich mich mal als Lesertester versuchen. Habt etwas Nachsicht, ist mein erster längerer Test. 

Heute Mittag brachte mir der DHL-Bote das neue Notebook für meine Mutter, ein *Acer Travelmate 7520G*. Wir haben uns für dieses Modell entschieden, weil es ein 17" Notebook ist, also bequemer zum arbeiten als kleinere Exemplare, und weil es vergleichsweise wenig kostet (<600 EUR) und trotzdem ganz brauchbare Ausstattung hat. Meine Mutter braucht ihren Computer ohnehin nur für Office, Internet, Mail usw. Da muss es kein hochgezüchtetes, teures Exemplar sein (so war zumindest die Idee).
Was bekommt nun also der preisbewusste Käufer von Acer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zunächst einige Eckdaten des Geräts:*
17" Widescreen glare Display 1440x900
AMD Turion X2 mobile TL-58 (1,9 GHz)
Radeon 2400XT 128MB (+ Hypermemory)
1GB DDR2-667 (+ ein zusätzliches 2GB Modul von Kingston)
160 GB HDD
VGA, DVI und TV out
4x USB, 1x Firewire, WLAN, FIR, DVD Multi-Brenner. Kartenleser
*kein* Bluetooth




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gerät ist durch zwei Kartons ordentlich verpackt und innen per Schaumstoff abgepolstert und fixiert. Das Zubehör liegt in einem separaten dritten Karton. Acer legt dem Gerät ein dickes mehrsprachiges Handbuch bei, außerdem die üblichen Zettel bezgl. Garantie und ein paar Kurzhinweise zum Gerät. Es gibt keine Datenträger im Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Zusammenbau ist gleich erledigt, Akku einsetzen und es kann losgehen. Aber vorher möchte ich noch den 2GB-Kingston-Riegel einsetzen, den ich mitbestellt habe. Das 7520 kommt nämlich nur mit einem Speicherriegel und lässt sich daher gut aufrüsten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite des Geräts findet man diverse Abdeckungen, alle mit Schrauben fixiert. Kleine Symbole deuten an, wo genau sich Speicher, HDD und andere Komponenten befinden. Zum RAM-Einbau muss die große Abdeckung links entfernt werden. Schrauben raus, anheben, und schon ist der Blick auf die Innereien frei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein- und Umbauanleitungen habe ich keine gefunden, geht aber auch so. Das Einsetzen des Speichers erfordert etwas Fingerspitzengefühl, aber beim zweiten Versuch klappt es. Deckel wieder drauf, Schrauben festziehen, und wir sind bereit für den ersten Start.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gerät ist erstaunlich leise. Es erscheint kurz das Acer-Logo, danach läd auch schon Vista. Zunächst darf man ein paar Daten eingeben (Zeitzone etc.), dann kommt die Leistungsmessung und das Vorbereiten des Desktops. Nach nicht einmal 15 Min. bin ich in Vista - und angenehm überrascht, ich hatte mit ca 30min gerechnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ploppen sofort diverse Fenster von Acer, Norton und MS auf. Billige Schockeffekte für Computerlaien, aber mir macht das keine Angst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal WLan einrichten. Der Acer Netmanager erweist sich als wenig hilfreich, aber Anklicken der richtigen Option kann ich die Daten meines Routers eingeben und lande im verschlüsselten WLAN.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes folgt Windowsupdate. Während des Mittagessens läd das Notebook brav ca 30 Updates herunter und installiert diese. Mittlerweile springt auch ab und zu mal der Lüfter an, mehr als ein leises Luftrauschen ist aber nicht zu vernehmen, das Notebook bleibt erfreulich leise und unaufdringlich.

Nach den Updates muss natürlich neu gestartet werden. Anschließend geht es ans Reinemachen. MS Office Testversion runter, Open Office rauf. Norton Internetsecurity Testversion runter, Avira Free AV drauf. Adobe Reader 8 runter, Adobe Reader 9 Lite drauf.
SQL Server? Runter!  
Weitere Freewareprogramme wie Firefox, Thunderbird und XnView landen auch noch auf der Platte.

*Nachdem der Pflichtteil soweit erledigt ist, folgt der Spaß: Ich teste das Gerät.*
Fangen wir mit dem Negativen an:

*Display:*
Das Display macht einem Schminkspiegel alle Ehre, aber ist hell genug um zumindest in hellen Räumen auch halbwegs lesbar zu bleiben. Nichts für Naturburschen oder helle Büroräume, aber dafür glänzt es schön. Blickwinkel sind wie zu erwarten unterirdisch, vor allem vertikal, aber das ist bei Notebooks ja üblich. die Ausleuchtung ist gut, nur die Ecken erscheinen etwas dunkler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachtrag zum Display:* Gestern Abend hatte ich das Gerät neben meinem PC auf dem Tisch und war erstaunt über das reine weiß und die leuchtenden Farben des Notebookdisplays. Bzw. Geschockt über meinen 400 EUR TFT. 
Trotz einigen Versuchen hab ich es nicht hinbekommen, derart leuchtende und gleichzeitig saubere Farben mit dem PVA-TFT hinzubekommen, auch nicht bei maximaler Helligkeit. Beeindruckend für ein Notebook-Display, wobei nicht auszuschließen ist, dass mein TFT über die Jahre etwas nachgelassen hat.
Die Betrachtung von Fotos auf dem Notebook war abends, trotz Deckenlampe im Rücken, jedenfalls eine Freude.  

*Keyboard:*
Die Tastatur kommt direkt aus Hawaii, könnte man meinen, denn sie biegt sich beim Tippen lustig hoch und runter in leichten Aloha-Wellen. Stabil ist etwas anderes. Erstaunlicherweise tippt es sich trotzdem ganz passabel, wenn man sich erstmal an die federnde Haptik gewöhnt hat. Das Klappern hält sich in Grenzen, und die Tasten geben Feedback, wenn man sie "tritt".
Die Tasten sind dank der Größe des Geräts auch nicht zu klein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Touchpad:*
Besser gefallen kann das Touchpad, die Oberfläche fühlt sich gut an, es gibt nicht nach und auch die Knöpfe geben ausreichend Feedback. Damit kann ich gut leben. Zwischen den beiden Tasten des Pads befindet sich eine Art Steuerkreuz, mit dem man in Fenstern horizontal und vertikal scrollen kann. die Bewegung des Mauszeigers ist damit aber nicht möglich. Trotzdem ein nettes Feature für Leute, die nicht so gerne mit dem Touchpad scrollen.
Zum Einstellen diverser Parameter findet man ein Konfigurationsprogramm, mit dem man die Scrollbereiche des Touchpads vergrößern/verkleinern, die Druckempfindlichkeit regeln, das Pad bei Anschluss externer Mäuse automatisch abschalten und weitere Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

*Verarbeitung:*
Das Gehäuse wirkt nicht allzu edel, ist aber solide, und die Spaltmaße sind sehr gut. Die Displayscharniere sind weder zu leicht-, noch zu schwergängig. die Dummies im Cardslot und im Multikartenleser wackeln nicht und schützen ihre Slots gut. die USBs an der Rückseite halten den Kabelsalat an den Seiten in Grenzen, das Layout der anschlüsse weiß zu gefallen.

*Anschlüsse:*
Nicht selbstverständlich in dieser Preisklasse sind DVI und TV-Out. Acer geizt nicht mit Konnektivität. Lediglich das Bluetooth-Modul musste dem Rotstift weichen, der Schalter ist aber vorhanden. Eventuell optional nachrüstbar?
*
Webcam:*
Überraschend gute Bilder liefert die integrierte 1,3 MPixel-Webcam. Teilweise etwas blass, aber lichtstark und mit guten Kontrasten kann ich mein ungekämmtes Haar bewundern. Und wohlgemerkt nicht nur im spiegelnden Display, sondern noch besser im Webcamfenster 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Akku:*
Oft wird bei den günstigeren Geräten ja am Akku gespaart. Die genaue Laufleistung habe ich nicht getestet, aber Vista gibt eine Kapazität von 2-3h an, je nachdem wieviel man arbeitet. Für ein 17" Desktopreplacement sicher ausreichend.

*Backup & Recovery:*
Über die Acer Empowering Technology software ist es möglich, eine Recovery DVD zu brennen. Hierbei hat man erfreulicherweise die Möglichkeit, auch die aktuelle Konfiguration zu brennen, zusätzlich zum Acer Default. Eine vollwertige Windows-Install-DVD bekommt man leider nicht. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass gepresste CDs bzw. DVDs nur ein paar Cent kosten, fragt man sich natürlich, warum die Hersteller das Brennen von Recovery-Medien dem Kunden überlassen. So geil ist Geiz doch nun auch nicht, oder? 
Acer hat außerdem Backup-Software vorinstalliert, auch Dateiverschlüsselung ist vorhanden.

*Leistung:*
Der Vista-Leistungsindex bescheint dem Gerät eine 3,4. Hierbei bremst die Grafikkarte, mit der CPU wären 4,7 Punkte machbar.
Ich hatte leider Probleme, einen Trial Key für PCmark bzw. 3Dmark zu bekommen (Futuremark mag wohl keine Wegwerfmailadressen? ). Aber da es sich hier um kein Gamingnotebook handelt, ist das auch nicht so interessant. Die Leistung ist jedenfalls ausreichend für Vista, DVDs, Office und Surfen. Eben für die Tätigkeiten, für die das Gerät geplant wurde.

*Fazit:
Das Acer Travelmate 7520G bietet recht viel fürs Geld, für unter 600 EUR bekommt man ein 17" Notebook mit guter Leistung, überwiegend guter Verarbeitung und vielen Features und Anschlussmöglichkeiten, das für Office, Internet und Multimedia gut gerüstet ist. Die Grafiklösung zählt nicht zu den Schnellsten, ältere Spiele sollten aber drin sein.
Ein "Mate" kann das Notebook auf jeden Fall sein, über das "Travel" muss man bei Größe und Gewicht allerdings schmunzeln. *


----------



## Adrenalize (17. August 2008)

Hier nochmal Ansichten des Notebooks aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln:


----------



## Adrenalize (17. August 2008)

Netterweise hat Doomfreak mir noch einen PcMark Vantage Trialkey gesendet, so dass ich das Notebook nun doch testen konnte.

*PC Mark Vantage:*
Das Notebook brachte es auf 2361 Punkte. Die HD-Videotests für Bild in Bild etc. und natürlich der Grafiktest stotterten etwas.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HD-Tune:*
Wo ich schon dabei war, habe ich auch gleich noch die Platte in HD-Tune getestet. Hier das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sprünge in der Kurve kommen vermutlich von Fremdzugriffen während des Tests. Meine Windowsplatte im Hauptrechner hat auch so eine unruhige Kurve. die Sekundärplatte (gleiches Modell) hat eine ruhigere Kurve.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein CPU-Z Screenshot mit ein paar Infos zum Prozessor. Leider bin ich absolut nicht auf dem Laufenden, was AMDs Turions angeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (17. August 2008)

Sehr schöner und gelungener Bericht. Das ist z.B. eine gute Entscheidungshilfe für einen Kauf.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. August 2008)

Moin,

für dein esrten bericht einfach Top...vorallem auch wieder sehr detaillierte und schicke Bilder...


----------



## Riezonator (17. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> *Anschlüsse:*
> Nicht selbstverständlich in dieser Preisklasse sind DVI und TV-Out. Acer geizt nicht mit Konnektivität. Lediglich das Bluetooth-Modul musste dem Rotstift weichen, der Schalter ist aber vorhanden. Eventuell optional nachrüstbar?


 
das mit dem Bluetooth ist bei mir auch so die Status LED hab ich auch dran obwohl ich auch kein Bluetooth hab 
aber das machen die Hersteller immer so das man die gleichen Gehäuse für mehrere geräte verwenden kann



Adrenalize schrieb:


> *Leistung:*
> Der Vista-Leistungsindex bescheint dem Gerät eine 3,4. Hierbei bremst die Grafikkarte, mit der CPU wären 4,7 Punkte machbar.
> Ich hatte leider Probleme, einen Trial Key für PCmark bzw. 3Dmark zu bekommen (Futuremark mag wohl keine Wegwerfmailadressen? ). Aber da es sich hier um kein Gamingnotebook handelt, ist das auch nicht so interessant. Die Leistung ist jedenfalls ausreichend für Vista, DVDs, Office und Surfen. Eben für die Tätigkeiten, für die das Gerät geplant wurde.


 
Was??  also ich hab 3,7

Pentium Dual Core 1,66 (4,7)
2 GIG RAM (4,1)
und ne *X2300* (3,7/3,8 bei games? )
und 120er HDD (5,1)

PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Games auf dem Notebook, ja oder nein?

aber ich glaube das der vista leistungs index fürn hintern is 

PS warum is ne 2400*XT* lahmer als ne 2300 (ohne XT)??


----------



## Adrenalize (17. August 2008)

Danke für das positive Feedback. 

Ich habe noch ein paar Infos zum Touchpad ergänzt und einen Nachtrag zum Display eingefügt, welches mich abends bei Zimmerbeleuchtung direkt neben meinem treuen Premium-TFT dann doch noch beeindrucken konnte.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. August 2008)

Danke für den Test,
habe mich schon für das teil interessiert und nach einem Test gesucht...
aber wie ich sehe ist der gleiche nervtötende Lüfter wie bei meinem Amilo Pa1510 verbaut (scheint wohl auch bei Mobil-CPUs Boxed Versionen zu geben....), der macht bei mir schon nach einem jahr seltsame geräusche und schleift


----------



## Adrenalize (17. August 2008)

Das ist natürlich nicht so toll. Hast du noch Garantie drauf? 
Das Ding ist vermutlich Standard, ich hab so einen schon öfters auf Fotos gesehen (zumindest von der Form her, ob es immer genau derselbe ist weiss ich nicht). Im Grunde sollte der ja einfach zu wechseln sein, die Frage ist nur, wo man das Ersatzteil herbekommt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. August 2008)

1. ja zum glück hab ich noch Garantie drauf, werde das Teil auch bald mal wegschicken, muss aber noch ein Backup meiner Festi machen (wer weiß was die da anstellen...)
2. soweit ich weiß sind diese lüfter meistens standart, nur die Kühler und die Heatpipeverbindungen werden von den Herstellern selbst entwickelt


----------



## Adrenalize (19. August 2008)

Was ich ja etwas krass finde: Anscheinend genehmigt sich der ATI Chip bei ab 2GB verbautem RAM mal eben 1GB für Hypermemory, zusätzlich zu seinen 256 MBD dedicated. Kann man da irgendwie eingreifen bzw. es abstellen? Das Bios des NB ist ein witz, dort kann mal gerademal Passwörter setzen und den FIR und Wake on LAN abstellen. RAM-Settings, CPU-Settings, GPU-Settings gibt es nicht... 
Hab zwar schonmal gehört, dass NB-Biosversionen spartanisch sein sollen, aber das ist ja schon etwas witzlos.


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2008)

Mal mit Notebookt Hardware Controll versucht?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. August 2008)

bei mir kann ich das über Catalyst Control Center einstellen...
ich habe aber eine Onboard, bei mir steht ganz unten in Menü "Integrated Graphics" und wenn ich dann darauf klicke erscheint ein Untermenü "UMA Frame Buffer" in dem ich dann einstellen kann wieviel Ram dem Chip zugeordnet werden, neu starten und dann klappt das


----------



## Adrenalize (19. August 2008)

Leider kann man in dem Acer Catalyst 8.4 fast garnichts einstellen. Z.B. keinerlei 3D-Optionen, lediglich die Auflösung und ein paar Sachen für externe Displays.
Ich habe versucht, den Catralyst 8.7 zu installieren, aber da war im Paket kein passender Treiber mit drin. Jetzt habe ich wieder den 8.4 von Acer draufgemacht.

bei NHC waren auf dem Grafikreiter alle Optionen ausgegraut, vermutlich auch wegen dem Schmalspur-Catalyst. 

Ist nicht so wichtig, aber trotzdem fände ich es besser, wenn man wenigstens die Möglichkeit hätte, da was einzustellen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. August 2008)

bei mir ist das alles ein bisschen einfacher...ich habe ja einen Mobo mit Radeon Xpress Chipsatz, der wird (wurde) auch mal in Dektop PCs verbaut, deshalb kann ich einfach die normalen Treiber von ATI installieren und brauche nicht auf die ollen Herstellertreiber zu warten....


----------



## Adrenalize (19. August 2008)

Mobility Modder - DriverHeaven.net
Das klingt recht gut, anscheinend kann man da den normalen Catalyst um die Mobile-Chips erweitern, auch für Vista. Eventuell probiere ich das mal auch, auch wenns nicht so dringend ist. Die Graka ist mir ja an für sich egal, mich stört nur, dass die sich anscheinend bis zu 1 GB RAM genehmigt für Hypermemory, was ich eben für reichlich sinnlos halte bei einer derart schwachen GPU.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> ich habe aber eine Onboard, bei mir steht ganz unten in Menü "Integrated Graphics" und wenn ich dann darauf klicke erscheint ein Untermenü "UMA Frame Buffer" in dem ich dann einstellen kann wieviel Ram dem Chip zugeordnet werden, neu starten und dann klappt das


Ich habe jetzt mal den ATI Catalyst modifiziert (witzigerweise den 32Bit für Vista hier auf meinem Rechner mit Vista 64 und ner Nvidia-Karte drin ) und ihn dann auf dem Notebook installiert. Jetzt habe ich endlich den richtigen CCC und kann auch 3D-Einstellungen vornehmen, außerdem ist ATI Powerplay verfügbar.
Für den Hypermemory gibts leider trotzdem keine Einstellung im CCC.
Naja, ist trotzdem eine Verbesserung zum Acer-Treiber.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Für den Hypermemory gibts leider trotzdem keine Einstellung im CCC.
> Naja, ist trotzdem eine Verbesserung zum Acer-Treiber.



ich nehme mal an Hypermemory kann man nur bei Onboard Chips per CCC einstellen...
ich würde an dieser Stelle wohl jetzt den Support kontaktieren


----------



## bmf4life (21. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

danke für den Tollen Bericht und die guten Bilder

Habe seid letzter Woche genau den selben Laptop und habe seid heute noch einen zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher (1 GB ddr2-800) habe ihn eingebaut nur leider erkennt der Laptop in nicht

weder in der Systemsteuerung-System#
noch in everest...

gibt es noch einen Trick?

der Trick war einfach doch ein wenig Kraft aufzuwenden bis der Arbeitsspeicher richtig einrastet.....

man will halt auch nichts kaputtmachen.. gerade wenn man so was nicht all zu oft macht..

aber eine frage habe ich doch noch

Laut Acer kann man max 2gb Arbeitsspeicher einbauen!? Du hast jetzt 3 drin und es Funktioniert!?


----------



## Adrenalize (21. August 2008)

Also von einem Maximum ist mir nichts bekannt, du kannst halt reinbauen was geht, z.B. 2x2 GB. Ich hab einen 2GB Riegel dazu für ca 30 EUR. Kingston Value.
Das Problem mit dem Einrasten hatte ich erst auch, da muss man etwas drücken und kippeln, bis der Riegel drin ist.

3GB geht problemlos, allerdings steht bei CPU-Z iirc dann Singlechannel und nicht Dualchannel. Keine Ahnung, wie es bei dem Turion ist, ob der 2 identische Riegel braucht für dual. Ich glaub aber nicht, dass man da große Unterschiede merkt.

Schau mal nach deinem verfügbaren RAM, weil wenn ich die techn. Daten richtig verstehe, genehmigt sich die GPU ab 2GB RAM 1GB davon für Hypermemory, sprich von deinen 2GB ist nur eins frei. Hab ich auch erst hinterher gelesen und war dann froh, das 2GB Modul gekauft zu haben.
Leider hab ich auch bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Hypermemory irgendwie zu steuern. Ziemlich sinnfrei, 256 MB RAM oder 512 würden doch völlig reichen (oder gar keine, die Karte hat ja eigene 265 MB VRAM)...


----------

